

Why Does eBay Need My Information? (A Phishing Scam Story) - wiljr
http://andersonjr.com/2012/02/14/why-does-ebay-need-my-information-a-phishing-scam-story/

======
noonespecial
_I then contacted the vendor to let them know what was happening. They
cancelled the order immediately and provided instructions for next steps._

If this is true, then you've got a much bigger problem than a phishing
attempt. You paypal account has been compromised and people are using it to
pay for stuff that they are buying on ebay.

Ebay's questions were likely an attempt to discover which account was doing
the buying (probably also hijacked) and shut it down.

Change your passwords and security questions post-haste.

~~~
wiljr
Thanks for this note, and suggestion.

Indeed, I first checked my bank and PayPal accounts. Thankfully, there was no
activity.

The only piece that was connected to me was the email address. But that wasn't
what was important to the eBay representative - it was finding my information,
even though I don't have an eBay account. Not once was the question asked
about the user ID associated with the actual account.

Kind of makes me wonder who was the more aggressive phisher in this case.

